# Zinsser Bondz



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I finally saw this product in my area today.

For those of you that have used it, How would you compare it to XIM UMA and Insl-X STIX? 

How will you rate the odor. I have use plenty of STIX, works great but the odor is a bit strong when using it in occupied spaces.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Don't know but I bought some Zinsser BIN ADVANCED yesterday. Haven't cracked the can. Supposed to stick to all without sanding. 
How's that for a hijack? Only a half-as$ hijack IMO.


----------



## aroplate (Aug 21, 2013)

I haven't tried it yet, I'm still stuck on XIM, is that the shellac primer?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I wonder if it will stick...


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I really like it. More body than other bonding primers, and its really easy to apply.


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

Price? I believe it retails at $60+
What are you guys paying? I get stix for $42


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

STAR said:


> Price? I believe it retails at $60+
> What are you guys paying? I get stix for $42


I've been using Stix for a little over a year now and am very happy with it. But my curiosity is now piqued with this new Zinsser offering.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I get Stix for about $42 as well. But you can get Zinsser Bondz 20% of the price in the picture if you are in the contractor rewards program, which would be around $29.58 plus tax.

On a side note: Kilz Max is now available in clear as well.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> I really like it. More body than other bonding primers, and its really easy to apply.


Thanks Tommy. I want to use it as a bonding primer over previously painted surfaces. 

How did you use it?


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Thanks Tommy. I want to use it as a bonding primer over previously painted surfaces. How did you use it?


...,and can u spray it?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Yes you can spray it. 

I was referring how did he used it like over stained or painted surfaces.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Yes you can spray it. I was referring how did he used it like over stained or painted surfaces.


Sweet re the spray. Would love to know how it stacks against BIN. I use BIN almost everyday of the week. Would love a waterborne option.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Excellent primer.Been using it for quite sometime.We have really bonded.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Danahy said:


> Sweet re the spray. Would love to know how it stacks against BIN. I use BIN almost everyday of the week. Would love a waterborne option.


There is one. It's called BIN Advanced but I'm not going to hijack my own thread.

Damon will be here shortly.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> There is one. It's called BIN Advanced but I'm not going to hijack my own thread. Damon will be here shortly.


Tried it twice. It came up short on the bleed thru


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Danahy said:


> Tried it twice. It came up short on the bleed thru


When? I haven't seen it anywhere around here. :shutup:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Hey you make me hijacked my own thread.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

now HERE'S a thread that demands to be necro'ed once a lot of folks have tried BONDZ and can rate it's efficacy.

I'd love to see reports on it's ability to bond to tough stuff like vinyl, laminate, metals, ext ply, weathered wood, and all the problematic surfaces.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Thanks Tommy. I want to use it as a bonding primer over previously painted surfaces.
> 
> How did you use it?


I used it a while back over oil trim to convert to acrylic. It passed the next day fingernail test with flying colors.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Gwarel said:


> I used it a while back over oil trim to convert to acrylic. It passed the next day fingernail test with flying colors.


Thanks for the info. Did you brushed or sprayed the trim?


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

I brushed it. It spread well and layed down. It covered pretty good too, but I usually top coat with 2 coats so that wasn't really an issue for me.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Gwarel said:


> I brushed it. It spread well and layed down. It covered pretty good too, but I usually top coat with 2 coats so that wasn't really an issue for me.


Yep. same here 1-2 all the time.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

I tried it a couple years ago on Formica backsplash and it failed, I haven't used if since.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Thanks Tommy. I want to use it as a bonding primer over previously painted surfaces.
> 
> How did you use it?


Edgar we brushed it on a set of oak cabinet bases.


----------



## 97audia4 (Sep 10, 2013)

ever try grip & seal from Coronado ?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

97audia4 said:


> ever try grip & seal from Coronado ?


I have. Around the same price of Stix and not always was available.


----------

